# persona non grata



## ronanpoirier

Could someone translate this into Latin to me, please?

"There is a _persona non grata_ here"

Thanks _o/


----------



## Touse

_Persona non grata_ is latin .  It's an unpleasing person, a person whom you don't like, an undesirable persoin, un unwelcome person. It's often used in the context of international relations.

Your full sentence translates as "_Hic persona non grata est._" Or alteratively "_Hic persona ingrata est_."

Touse


----------



## jazyk

> Could someone translate this into Latin to me, please?



Você precisa de tradução? 

Pessoa não grata.


----------



## ronanpoirier

No, no jazyk  I wanted that sentence translated into Latin as Touse did 

"Hic persona non grata est"... I didn't know how to translate  "here" and "there is". I think I'll have to say that to some people... oh ya! What would it be in plural? "Hic personae (?) non gratae ___"  God! I wish I had Latin at school!


----------



## jazyk

Hic personae non gratae sunt.


----------



## Flaminius

Plural;
hic personae non gratae sunt.


----------



## Joca

Alternatively you can say:

Persona non grata abest.

JC


----------



## jazyk

Didn't you mean adest?


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> Didn't you mean adest?


 
No, jazyk, I didn't. Adsum (to be present, to be there) is just the opposite. Absum actually means to be absent or away.

JC


----------



## jazyk

Mas ele está dizendo que a(s) pessoa(s) está/estão aqui: adest/adsunt.


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> Mas ele está dizendo que a(s) pessoa(s) está/estão aqui: adest/adsunt.



Mas é claro! Você está certo, absolutamente certo! Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa. Não sei por que cargas d'água cismei que a frase era negativa.

Então, diga-se: Persona non grata adest. 

Talvez possa ser acrescentado: Una.

Una persona non grata adest.

Desculpe-me novamente.

JC


----------



## jazyk

Una em latim enfatiza demais o número. É equivalente a somente uma, que não creio que seja o que queria o nosso conterrâneo Ronanpoirier.

Deo amo. - Amo a Deus.
Unum Deum amo. - Amo um só/um único Deus.


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> Una em latim enfatiza demais o número. É equivalente a somente uma, que não creio que seja o que queria o nosso conterrâneo Ronanpoirier.
> 
> Deo amo. - Amo a Deus.
> Unum Deum amo. - Amo um só/um único Deus.


 
Oi jazyk

Você tem razão. _Recte dicis._

Quanto ao nosso "conterrâneo", não sei... Talvez seja mais apropriado dizer "nosso compatriota". Sou do Rio de Janeiro, enquanto ele é do Rio Grande do Sul. É o mesmo país, mas será a mesma terra?

Um abraço,

JC


----------



## ronanpoirier

Joca said:
			
		

> Quanto ao nosso "conterrâneo", não sei... Talvez seja mais apropriado dizer "nosso compatriota". Sou do Rio de Janeiro, enquanto ele é do Rio Grande do Sul. É o mesmo país, mas será a mesma terra?


Na minha terra dançam a chula. Na tua também?

Thank you all very much for all the answers. I don't know when I'll need to say that  but I will someday


----------



## jazyk

Conterrâneo [Do latim conterraneu] Que ou aquele que é da mesma terra; compatrício, compatriota, paisano.


----------

